# Christmas card



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Usually I paint a Christmas card.

this year I am going to carve and paint one.

Here is the model in Aspire. hope to carve it and paint it this weekend. 

The center Orb will be a Snow Globe once painted it will hopefully make more visual sense.

Merry Christmas.

( the crack in the bottom right ornament is in recognition of the Earthquake we just had here in Alaska. .. my wife's idea..


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like in now will like it more after paint


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice...
well... okay...
better than nice...

glad yur okay and found your way back...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CNC really opens an entirely new arena of expression. That is very charming and will be more so when painted.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Beautiful, and will be stunning after paint.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful, wonderful job.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Looking forward to seeing the finished CNC job. What size is it? Where will you get an envelope big enough for it?:nerd:


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nice work, better message! The crack adds a bit of context of what to be grateful for.

Will be up there again in May for 2 weeks doing the north bound cruise on Princess. Beautiful state. If only we were younger......


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I can already see that it's going to be another masterpiece!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Scott! Of course, that's to be expected with the high standard you maintain. Can't wait to see it painted.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Where do they put the numbers for the paint colors?? I don't see them - or are they on a separate sheet?

Hope your card list is short - otherwise you may have a lot of late nights. Malcomb or Sunnybob could make the boxes to ship them in.

Postage will be a "bear."


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great design. Waiting like everyone else to see the painted piece.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is it just off the CNC. 

Yes, not sure how to deal with the POstage problem or envelopes.. .. good catch by you all... that's is exactly why I come to this forum.. for that kind of insight...

6.2 hours for the detail carve with a 1/8" bit.
45 minutes to rough out with a 1/2"

Now sanding, sealing, some detail carving with a Dremel than off to the paint pile.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And there's room to "personalize" each and every one. You sure think of it all (almost).

Nice!!

I thought painting your Xmas cards was going to extremes, but this .......

Only Xmas card I'm sending this year is to MEBCWD, and that's cause he did a file for me.

I owe Beltramidave one too but he'll have to settle for a previously sent set of bits and a big Thank you.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Curious how much one charges for machine time? 7ish hours on a CNC, plus sanding, dremel, painting, design time, etc.. has to make that a pretty expensive card, eh? Beautiful nonetheless. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> Curious how much one charges for machine time? 7ish hours on a CNC, plus sanding, dremel, painting, design time, etc.. has to make that a pretty expensive card, eh? Beautiful nonetheless.
> 
> 4D


That's what Sandy and I were talking about last night. The only way that could work is if you could truly set it in motion and go on to other paying tasks while this cuts. Either that or it's a $350 card - :wink:

David

PS - and yes, it's very nice!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice, Nice!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

So yes. a very expensive card.

So typically I put these more detailed one of carvings like the violin pieces or the wine a bread pieces on the gallery wall for $425 to $495. These are my, "I don't care if it sells" price, because I made it for me..... but over the year, some one generally comes in and buys them at this price point. I used to sell a lot of hand carved stuff, and something like this hand carved would run $1200 to $2500 if the market existed, and carved by hand I would have a month in it easy. 

I also make sure I have lots of finish work piled up all the time.... so while the machine is running, I am sanding, painting, gluing up panels, or doing design work in the shop. 

If you set aside the time it took to create this in Aspire. I have under an hour at CNC setting up, changing tools, and checking progress. the other hours are filled with productive stuff. 

I think when complete I will have about 4 hours all in touching this piece, from Glue up, painting, to final seal. 

As for what hourly rate I pay my CNC.. the bastard works for free, he is the only employee I have and agreed to work for the occasional Tool he eats, unlimited saw dust, and some electricity.. I call him nice names often. If I was a production place selling my hours to make someone else's stuff than an hourly rate would be in order. My machine just allows me to do other stuff while he ooops she humms away. 

Finish painting in about 45 minutes, I will post that shortly.... thanks for looking.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> As for what hourly rate I pay my CNC.. the bastard works for free, he is the only employee I have and agreed to work for the occasional Tool he eats, unlimited saw dust, and some electricity.....


In reality, your nicely named bastard employee only works for the electricity.
Now thats motivation to leave you the mess to cleanup & buy more bits.
Vacation time? That would be another story.

Nicely done Scott!
I wonder what that would have looked like if the sides illuminated.
Like a shadow box.

Whats next?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

First pass at painting. going to rework the lights and the back ground lighting and the table, and the ornament and maybe the color of the box......


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking good, Scott. How long does it take you to arrive at this point?

I'm not a painter though I do it from time to time but I'm not set up for painting. That would take me two hours! 

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

my word!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Looking good, Scott. How long does it take you to arrive at this point?
> 
> I'm not a painter though I do it from time to time but I'm not set up for painting. That would take me two hours!
> 
> David


OK, than, you are faster. it took me two hours and 25 minutes....


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/WillowCreekGallery/videos/754557834891040/



For those of you on Facebook, this is a link to how it was painted.. John... look close and you can see the numbers.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> 6.2 hours for the detail carve with a 1/8" bit.
> 45 minutes to rough out with a 1/2"


Another great project Scott!
Is that just a regular 1/8" ballnose bit?
I've got a tapered ballnose that I haven't used yet but will be chucking it up soon. Keep up the great work!! Joe.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Scott I love the Norman Rockwell style. Don't believe I could sell it though. Not saying it wouldn't sell but rather I'd keep it for myself. I know, not very generous of me........

I can paint if it comes out of a can or sprayer. Tape or cover what you don't want panted and I'm good.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

yes, a tapered ball nose . 125


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make em all up and make Santa deal. You'll repaint his North Pole signs if he drops all the "cards" off on his route. He can pick them up at your place since AK is one of his first stops. Faster than the post office, too. Gives you time to make more!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Make em all up and make Santa deal. You'll repaint his North Pole signs if he drops all the "cards" off on his route. He can pick them up at your place since AK is one of his first stops. Faster than the post office, too. Gives you time to make more!!


I have learned to count on JOhn for this kind of input... my life is better … great plan John. yours will be delivered by Santa..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that looks great Scott ! You’ve certainly have some good painting skills


----------

